# Which Clippers?



## KJP (Oct 11, 2012)

Hi,

Can anyone advice which of the three options below I should go for please? Or can you suggest better alternatives? Thank you.

ANDIS AGC 2 SPEED CLIPPER for £122

ANDIS AGC SUPER SPEED CLIPPER for £130

ANDIS CLIPPER KIT for £231
• Contains: Andis AGC Super Speed Clipper.
Andis #4F, #5F, #7F and #15 Clipper Blades.
Set of eight Andis Magnetic Combs.
Three Andis Clipping Guides.


----------



## Sue T (Aug 1, 2012)

Hi. I have a pair of the Andis Super Speed Clippers. When I read the spec between the two clippers (AGC 2 speed), I seem to remember that the Andis Super Speed were slightly lighter. You therefore might want to google the spec. I have been very pleased with the mentioned clippers. I also purchased a set of Wahl combs, and the clippers came with a size 10 blade which is adequate for my needs. Lucy has a thick wavy coat.


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I have the two speed and I'm very happy with it. 

Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SamRinde (Jun 10, 2013)

I use the Andis 2 speed. Works great. If only I could get Frankie to stop squirming.. but that's not the 2 speeds fault. I chose the 2 speed because it said it was quieter and could handle curly dogs.


----------

